
what's the best Laptop for Pen. Testing? - KangLi
Would you recommend Dell M15 as a great laptop for Pen. testing?
======
gaspoweredcat
generally as long as it has solid linux compatibility then anything should be
fine so my recommendation is the same as it is for most other tasks a Thinkpad
T, X or P series

